# New 2012 CherryHead Hatchlings



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2012)

Here some of their first "mug" shots........these little guys range from 1-2 weeks old~




























JD~


----------



## hlester22 (Apr 29, 2012)

So cute. I love the little guy in the 4th picture.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## MikeCow1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful little guys.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 29, 2012)

They are really cute JD! Any chance we can see the nursery?


----------



## DixieParadise (Apr 29, 2012)

They look great JD. Looks like you got a few Black Cherry's in that group and some nice Red Heads too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice, and you call yourself a breeder! LOL!


----------



## Rockford (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful baby torts


----------



## Jack Cockram (Apr 30, 2012)

14 of them blimey they look awesome


----------



## tortoiselover+breeder1234 (Apr 30, 2012)

Soo sweet! Really, that's the best thing out of this tort business. New birth like that just makes u well up inside


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 3, 2012)

great lookin torts!!!!


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2012)

Beautie's


----------

